
Healing effects of no longer eating CarboHydrates - janandonly
https://high-fat-nutrition.blogspot.com/2018/12/an-exchange-of-half-bricks.html
======
jatsign
So, do I read this right? Moving to a low-carb diet helps the body recover
from a diet, in the sense that TDEE recovers (returns to a closer to pre-diet
level) better using a low carb diet when compared to a high-carb diet?

